# Anyone recommend a good drying towel?



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Need a new drying towel and was just wondering what you guys would recommend? Also whats best way to dry your car pat drying or wiping down? 

Thanks


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Uber :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Über x 2 :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Über x3:wave:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Über x4 :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Über just buy one, u won't regret it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The Über which is the one fro Serious Permance iirc, I got 2 and would never buy another type of drying towel again.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Not tried the Uber, but the Microfibre Madness Dry Me Crazy takes a huge amount of water


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

uber for me to


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Tsubodai said:


> Not tried the Uber, but the Microfibre Madness Dry Me Crazy takes a huge amount of water


Another vote for Microfiber Madness! These are superb... Barring that, a Dodo-Juice Double Plush was my first decent drying towel, and I would still recommend them.

Hopefully this helps.

Steampunk


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Über but if you want something a little cheaper then the green Asda drying towel is a good one.


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

VenomUK said:


> Über but if you want something a little cheaper then the green Asda drying towel is a good one.


Yes it is I have 3 of these now and are excellent for what they cost


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Give me a U ....give me a B..... give me an E.... give me an R.....Give me an UBER!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

MarkTD said:


> Yes it is I have 3 of these now and are excellent for what they cost


Got 2 too lol Prefer them to the Dry me crazy I've got infact they make it look cr4p


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uber Premium Towel for me :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Any links where available Thanks


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking forward to trying the Uber towel.
Got the Microfibre madness dry me crazy one in the Polished Bliss goody bag before Xmas and its pretty good, slightly better than the yellow kent one.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

:devil:


slineclean said:


> Any links where available Thanks


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/I4D-Uber-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item484f1490f4


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DJ Supernatural Drying towel is very good too :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

slineclean said:


> Any links where available Thanks


Serious Performance, Alex is great to deal with and happily sends them halfway round the world:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmmm so I guess uber it is then. Where's the cheapest place to get one?


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Serious performance get large great towels !:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I4detailing XL yellow urber


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Uber for the win! Simply brilliant!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Über it is then. Thanks for all your replys!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

rayner said:


> Got 2 too lol Prefer them to the Dry me crazy I've got infact they make it look cr4p


I must admit I've got an asda towel and a waffle towel and find myself using the asda towel all the time.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> I must admit I've got an asda towel and a waffle towel and find myself using the asda towel all the time.


Is it the green asda one? I have a couple of them, they work really well I find


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just bought an Uber yellow after having the Uber blue microfibre one for 10 months that is totally saturated by the time it's done 2/3 or my medium hatch! (good for wheels, rubbish for the entire car body)

Cannot wait for the Uber yellow to arrive!


----------



## Jonesy_135 (Jan 5, 2013)

Has anyone used a cheap microfibre (im thinking of the green asda one) and something like the uber or wooly mammoth?

i have the asda one at the moment and I'm finding it hard to justify the extra cost of a more expensive towel...

can anyone whos used both help me out??

Thanks


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

What's the difference between the blue and yellow uber towels then?


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

S1600Marc said:


> What's the difference between the blue and yellow uber towels then?


The blue one is single thickness, just like your standard microfibre cloth, but the size of a beach towel (slight exaggeration on size)...

The yellow is twice as thick and is really soft like fur!:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yellow XL Urber for the Win


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Jonesy_135 said:


> Has anyone used a cheap microfibre (im thinking of the green asda one) and something like the uber or wooly mammoth?
> 
> i have the asda one at the moment and I'm finding it hard to justify the extra cost of a more expensive towel...
> 
> ...


I've got the green Asda one, a blue CYC one & a (formerly) white Dry Me Crazy (which has been dyed pacer-green from the Asda towel being in the same wash). 
The DMC takes a ridiculous amount of water for a small towel - I don't ever have to think about wringing it out on my Mazda 6. I find it picks up a bit more water than the other two first time but there's not a huge amount in it to justify the extra outlay - especially if you're pat-drying.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Pro drive


----------



## Arsnist (Mar 23, 2013)

Auto smart drying towel


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

S1600Marc said:


> What's the difference between the blue and yellow uber towels then?





themk2 said:


> The blue one is single thickness, just like your standard microfibre cloth, but the size of a beach towel (slight exaggeration on size)...
> 
> The yellow is twice as thick and is really soft like fur!:thumb:


As rightly said above BUT, there are 'proper' blue Ubers as well but these are 40x40cm towels that use the same double thickness microfibre as the larger Yellow Ubers, so same fab quality in a detailing towel that can easily be used as a small drying towel as well as a buffing / final wipe towel.
(And these blue Ubers WON'T turn all your other towels blue in the wash)!

Cheers .


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

No one use the miracle drier anymore? 

Used them from day one around 5 years ago now & I think they're great.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Asked many times & its always the Yellow Uber.


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a uber and was quite disappointed, bought a asda drying towel and grab for that every time now, the uber just fills up the box


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Jonesy_135 said:


> Has anyone used a cheap microfibre (im thinking of the green asda one) and something like the uber or wooly mammoth


It wasn't so long ago everyone was buying the wooly mammoth ! , which is what I also bought , however it's my worst drying towel to date , the uber's are much better

The mammoth gets used for wheels and door jams


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Where do you get an Uber from?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone using a Cobra Guzzler?


----------



## Coder (Mar 26, 2013)

What about Gloss-it mf drying towels?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html

pretty awesome!


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

I too got the wooly mammoth after reading it was the best thing ever a year ago, pretty crap towel to be honest, lints even after multiple washes leaving grey bits stuck to my black roof in the semi wet mess it leaves when pat drying on the MINI :s worst £17 ive spent, am looking for a new one but cant decide on one. Supernatural are awesome for buffing but wondering if a big one is any good for drying, theyre so soft but not sure if it would be great sucking the water in, i find a towel with a little more bite works best which is why my original CYC blue towels are usually what comes out to sort out that wooly grey crap mess hoping that this time is the time it finally lives up to the hype but never does


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Coopertim said:


> I too got the wooly mammoth after reading it was the best thing ever a year ago, pretty crap towel to be honest, lints even after multiple washes leaving grey bits stuck to my black roof in the semi wet mess it leaves when pat drying on the MINI :s worst £17 ive spent, am looking for a new one but cant decide on one. Supernatural are awesome for buffing but wondering if a big one is any good for drying, theyre so soft but not sure if it would be great sucking the water in, i find a towel with a little more bite works best which is why my original CYC blue towels are usually what comes out to sort out that wooly grey crap mess hoping that this time is the time it finally lives up to the hype but never does


I agree with the Wooly Mamooth drying towel. It's horrible  I haven't tried the Dodo Supernatural drying towel but I do recommend this towel by Dodo. It's my favourite towel.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...soft-touch-premium-drying-towel/prod_947.html


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I got 2 uber towells delivered yesterday. I've yet to try them though


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

The Ultra Plush Miracle Dryer will take some beating, got 2 of them and they don't 'lint' or drop fibres at all, I can dry off the entire car without trying to wring out..

I'll be getting a couple more to keep as spares, just in case!

They are a Chemical Guys product, but you can obviously get them from elsewhere...


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Damn this towel is far too big. 








:lol::doublesho


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

i was considering buying a wooly mommouth drying towel, im glad i got to read this thread.

although i was in asda earlier and they had some microfibre drying cloths for £3 so i bought one to see what it was like, the towel is around 5sq ft in size and is a little thicker then a standard microfibre cloth. i was considering going back over and buy a couple more of them.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andystevens said:


> Where do you get an Uber from?


i4detailing, Pollished Bliss , Serious Performance, Elite:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

my towels in the for sale section lol


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys
Am I glad I read this thread. I started with a Meguiars water magnet which was good if a little stiff. Following another thread I bought a Wooly Mammoth and have to say that I dont really get on with it - in fact personallly I think its pretty poor. I then went onto Auto Express and read their review and as a result bought a Kent drying towel which I have to say that given the price is pretty good,
So having read this thread I bought an Uber towel which I used today for the first time. It dried my RR Evoque and my wife's car effortlessly and I am now completely converted.
THIS IS THE ONE TO GET


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm still old school with my trusty Sonus towels.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the uber yellows :thumb: I've just picked up a couple of the £2 Asda drying towels though for wheels, door shuts etc...


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Water wizzard - nothing better lol


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't get what the fuss is about with the uber towels. Bought two due to the hype but they were rubbish. The CG woolly mammoth is much better.


----------

